# fluid on stifle



## AMW (29 January 2011)

My 2yo has been lame so got vet, he said he can feel pocket of fluid on her stifle. Have left her in and to let him know how she is in a week. Reckon she probably tweaked it on the ice.  Anyone any experience of this? I had a TB who tore his cruciate ligament and he ended up with cortisone injections etc. Just wondering what next with her.


----------



## JanetGeorge (30 January 2011)

It could be an injury, but the most common cause of THAT symptom in youngsters is OCD.  The treatment at this stage would be the same as for an injury - box rest - and cut her food back (even hay/haylage if it's good - double net it so she can have some with her all the time without eating too much.)

If the swelling goes down quickly then it's probably a tweak.  If it persists, the next step would be x-rays to see is she has OCD.  I'm afraid that would mean surgery (done by arthroscopy - so not 'major' - but you'd be looking at around the £1600 mark!


----------



## stacie21 (30 January 2011)

this is what my 3 yr old now 4 yr old he had x rays as thought ocd but nothing in any joints on that leg well slight abnormality on hock fluid on stifle went down quite fast so 3 months rest well turn out and stable at night with vet checks in between still 1/10 lame on hard 3/10 on circle or surface and flexion so now i think i looking for every little thing he does so when pple ask how he is i honestly cant tell you so any way the waiting is up he goes back in tomoro for the day to be re x rayed and possibly nerve block ect so fingers crossed can get it sorted or at least no how to fix him hope your girl sorts herself out and just a tweek i was so hoping for that result but we will see


----------



## star (30 January 2011)

my 8yr old was lame last yr and had a swollen stifle.  he didn't get any better with rest so he had xrays and arthroscopy - bilateral OCD and right hind cruciate ligament tear.  9months of rest later pronounced sound, 4wks of ridden walking, just started trotting and he doesn't feel sound   hoping we can try steroid injections and they work as dont know what else there is


----------



## AMW (31 January 2011)

Thanks for the replies  Having been through similar Star my heart goes out to you. I know what a long expensive process it is.  Stacie, I am really hoping it is a tweak, we had a lot of snow then very slippy ice and she is out 24/7. 
After a few days rest she is a lot lot happier & moving pretty well on it so fingers crossed it was a tweak. Will reasses her at the weekend and see where we go from there :/


----------

